# Rear Ladder Guard



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know who supplies rear ladder guards or have other ideas how to prevent unauthorised use .. I did think of 240 volts but could prove unpopular :wink: 

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Scotjimland said:


> Does anyone know who supplies rear ladder guards or have other ideas how to prevent unauthorised use .. I did think of 240 volts but could prove unpopular :wink:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


When we had one we got it from Mrquis Motorhomes.

Motorhomer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Motorhomer, I'll give them a try


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

I made mine from alloy chequer plate which I got from a towbar maker free of charge. [ it was a cut off from another job ]
I fixed 2 hooks on the top and used a lock from a Fiamma bike rack. [ the red handle with lock in the middle ]

Eddie


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

I made mine from a section of white Upvc cladding, extremely light, maintenance free and the colour matches the van! I drilled it and secured it to the ladder with cable ties.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks rapido and dickle, both good ideas, looking at the price of them i think i'll make one to.. 

cheers 

Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Eventually made one myself  

It is made of thin stainless steel, pop riveted on to an aluminum frame, hooks over the top rung and is locked using a cam-lock on the bottom.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Very neat Jim. Good ideas from the other's and the best is always the simplest and usually the cheapest too. :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.... I'd rather go with the 240v!


----------

